# The junk silver - Hilo oficial de la Mierdaplata



## Ulisses (31 Dic 2011)

Hace tiempo que tenía ganas de abrir un hilo sobre este asunto por varios motivos. Como sabéis, hay infinidad de monedas acuñadas con leyes inferiores a 900 milésimas que solamente son apreciadas por los coleccionistas puesto que su aleación les impide ser consideradas como bullion. Las aleaciones más frecuentes son .800, .833, .625 y .500 milésimas

Pero...¿es ésto estrictamente cierto? En algunas webs foros y americanos se defiende la compra de este tipo de monedas "por sacas" alegando que su contenido en plata las haría idóneas para situaciones de hiperinflación. Lógicamente se refieren a monedas americanas fácilmente reconocibles, como los "Dimes".

Aquí tenemos el caso de los famosos Pakillos, moneda patria que ha sido rebautizada también como mierdaplata en las ácidas controversias de algunos ilustres conforeros, pero no es la única. Las monedas de una y dos pesetas de plata son otro ejemplo de junk silver . 

En otros países, como Reino Unido hay ejemplares de Florines y Crowns posteriores a 1920, en Italia podemos encontrar las 500 liras de argento por su valor en metal, etc.

Lo que quiero someter a vuestra consideración es lo siguiente:


- ¿La plata de las monedas puede ser refinada con independencia de su proporción?
- Si lo anterior fuese cierto, ¿acaso el valor intrínseco de una moneda no es el de los metales que la componen?
- En el caso de hiperinflación... en las joyerías, los compro oro, las numismáticas, a un vecino...etc ¿no sería más fácil venderle un pakillo que una kokaburra?

Ah, se me olvidaba...
*
¡¡¡¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO¡¡¡¡¡​*


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Dic 2011)

ulisses dijo:


> - ¿La plata de las monedas puede ser refinada con independencia de su proporción?



Pues la plata no lo sé, supongo que sí. Pero el oro mira lo que hay por ahí:

EQUIPO AFINADO ORO TECHNOFLUX GOLD-200 - tienda.almacenes-esteban.com

A mí no me gusta la junk silver o plata baja.
- No son apenas conocidas, excepto en su región de origen (a veces ni eso). Esto nos lleva al segundo punto:
- Tienes que estar tirando de catálogo para saber qué cantidad de plata tiene.
- Suelen estar sucias y con arañones o gastadas. Esto puede ser un argumento un poco pijo, pero a mí me vale. Además, aparte de la estética ¿cuanto pesa la roña de una bolsa de monedas que además están gastadas o arañadas? Yo no lo he pesado, supongo que será muy poco.
- Son más difíciles de conseguir sin premium numismático. Por lo menos las que yo conozco. A lo mejor te refieres a las bolsas esas que venden en alguna tienda americana.

La verdad es que hace una semana eché números y los morgan/peace americanas y los duros de Alfonso XIII eran la forma más barata de comprar plata en el Andorrano. Pero esas son de ley 900.

¡Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Eldenegro (31 Dic 2011)

Muy buen tema, Ulises. Cuando alguien me habia preguntado por comprar plata mas o menos bien de precio le recomendaba ir a buscar moneda historica con su contenido en plata y que muchas veces cosigues a muy buen precio.

Os pongo ejemplos:

- Monedas españolas de 1 y 2 pesetas. Incluso sin ir a buscar tiradas raras ni con las estrellas perfectas, se consiguen a buen precio.

- Moneda venezolana de s. XIX y principios del s. XX, en la misma moneda te pone ley 835. Monedas de centimos de bolivar hasta de 1 bolivar

- Moneda sudafricana de los años 40-50. Las de 50 schillings son de ley .500

Bueno, que estoy en el curro, ya seguire


----------



## ARGENTUM333 (31 Dic 2011)

Hombre la plata sirve para el ordenador con el que has escrito tu comentario, que lleva aproximadamente una onza, para el teléfono movil con el que seguramente llamas, que también lleva un poco, para el espejo en el que presumiblemente te miras todas las mañanas y muchas, muchas más cosas de nuestra vida diaria... de hecho la plata es de las materias más útiles del mundo.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo de cancelar ciertas deudas, sobre todo a los bancos, eso sí, ¡en eso soy partidario del camino islandés!

Un saludo.


----------



## greenspanator (31 Dic 2011)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> CUAL ES EL VALOR OBJETIVO DE LA PLATA?
> 
> HACER VAJILLAS?
> 
> ...




Aprenda a escribir.

Y ya que se pone, aprenda otras cosas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2012)

Lo que llamamos "plata chatarra" es DINERO DE VERDAD.

Un pakillo de estrella normal, gastado y ennegrecido tiene más valor intrínseco que un billete de 500€.


----------



## mk73 (1 Ene 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Hace tiempo que tenía ganas de abrir un hilo sobre este asunto por varios motivos. Como sabéis, hay infinidad de monedas acuñadas con leyes inferiores a 900 milésimas que solamente son apreciadas por los coleccionistas puesto que su aleación les impide ser consideradas como bullion. Las aleaciones más frecuentes son .800, .833, .625 y .500 milésimas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ene 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Ulisses se te ha olvidado indicar las de ley de 720 milésimas. Ahi tienes muchas por ejs mexicanas, ecuatorianas, holandesas y de algún país.
> 
> Pienso que no es un mal negocio el comprar moneda de plata baja pues siempre está más barata que si compras onzas o piezas de ley 900/925 mls. Un ejemplo, en Francia están las monedas de diez y veinte francos de Turin; ley 640 milésimas y la gente las compra a sacos o las vende con mucha facilidad.
> Y en España las de 100 pesetas de Franco, es más de lo mismo.



Gracias, mk73. Es cierto, he pasado por alto muchas de ellas. Sólo he puesto las más frecuentes como ejemplo, pero tienes razón. Lo suyo era tener una tabla por países que no es muy difícil de hacer con la información que hay en internet.




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo que llamamos "plata chatarra" es DINERO DE VERDAD.
> 
> Un pakillo de estrella normal, gastado y ennegrecido tiene más valor intrínseco que un billete de 500€.





A eso quería referirme. Nunca las he visto por mucho menos que el valor de su contenido en plata. Si cambio 30 euros por una moneda de la FNMT el coste de oportunidad es muy superior; en caso de hiperinflación habré perdido más de la mitad de lo que me ha costado.

Lógicamente, en las monedas junk silver ni existe el seguro facial ni son líquidas y canjeables en el instante. Pero no hemos hablado en ningún momento de que sea una alternativa a las bullion o a las de la FNMT, sino que podrían complementar la inversión en metales si se las encuentra a buen precio.

Puesto que nada tiene valor si nadie está dispuesto a comprarnoslo, en definitiva se trata de saber si nos conviene diversificar un poco. Si los compro-oro han empezado a publicitarse en los parabrisas diciendo que compran monedas de plata y cuberterías....quizá no fuese una mala idea y además tendríamos el acicate del coleccionismo. (Sobre todo para aquellos que posteamos la noche de año nuevo porque nos hemos hecho viejos para salir :S)





Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> CUAL ES EL VALOR OBJETIVO DE LA PLATA?
> 
> HACER VAJILLAS?
> 
> ...



Lo tiene, y mucho. A Jesús de Nazaret lo vendieron por 30 monedas de plata hace 2000 años. Judas no aceptaba pagarés, letras de cambio ni vajillas. Como era judío, sabía el valor del dinero de papel. ::

Y recuerde: dé a Dios lo que es de Dios y al César lo que es del César.


----------



## Palasaca (1 Ene 2012)

Atención semi off-topic

30 denarios de plata de la época de Tiberio.

Entre 3,6 y 3,88 gramos de plata por denario. Los falsos de Ebay por poco más de 30€ los consigues. Los originales dudo que por menos de 150€ te puedas hacer con uno. Por lo menos esas son las cifras que veo más o menos.

El denario bíblico:

La traición de Judas
Marcos 14, 10-11 / Lucas 22, 3-6 / Mateo 26, 14-16

26:14 Entonces uno de los Doce, llamado Judas Iscariote, fue a ver a los sumos sacerdotes 
26:15 y les dijo: "¿Cuánto me darán si se lo entrego?" Y resolvieron darle treinta monedas de plata. 
26:16 Desde ese momento, Judas buscaba una ocasión favorable para entregarlo.


Los evangelios. Lucas 20: La Cuestión del Tributo.
20. Entre tanto, como andaban acechándole, enviaron espías que hiciesen de los virtuosos para cogerle en alguna palabra, a fin de entregarle a la jurisdicción y potestad del procurador. 
21. Así le propusieron una cuestión en estos términos: Maestro, bien sabemos que tu hablas y enseñas lo que es justo, y que no andas con respetos humanos, sino qu enseñas el camino del Dios según la Verdad: 
22. ¿Nos es lícito a nosotros el pagar el tributo al César o no? 
23. Mas Jesús, conociendo su malicia les dijo: 
24. Mostrarme un denario. ¿De quién es la imagen e inscripción que tiene? Respóndenle: Del César. 
25. Díjoles entonces: Pagad, pues, al César lo que es del César; y a Dios lo que es de Dios. 

También en Mateo 22 (15/20) y Marcos 12 (13/17).
No se puede asegurar a ciencia cierta que fuera éste denario el que Jesús tuvo en sus manos, pero es más que probable, ya que en esa época, el emperador era Tiberio y justamente fue el único emperador bajo el que todos los denarios (menos el de la cuádriga en el reverso) eran del mismo tipo. 

Fin Off-topic

Continuad que es un hilo muy interesante.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Ene 2012)

Bueno, os sigo nombrando monedas interesantes a tener en cuenta:

- 50 schillings austriacos de los años 60 y 70

- Monedas francesas de los años 70 de 10 francos y 50 francos hercules

*USA*

Dollars

* Morgan (1878–1921) -- 90-percent silver
* Peace (1921–1928 and 1934–1935) -- 90-percent silver

Half-Dollars

* Liberty Head "Barber" (1892–1915) -- 90-percent silver
* Walking Liberty (1916–1947) -- 90-percent silver
* Franklin (1948–1963) -- 90-percent silver
* Kennedy (1964) -- 90-percent silver
* Kennedy (1965–1970) -- 40-percent silver

Quarters

* Liberty Head "Barber" (1892–1916) -- 90-percent silver
* Standing Liberty (1916–1930) -- 90-percent silver
* Washington (1932, 1934–1964) -- 90-percent silver

Dimes

* Liberty Head "Barber" (1892–1916) -- 90-percent silver
* Winged Liberty Head "Mercury" (1916–1945) -- 90-percent silver
* Roosevelt (1946–1964) -- 90-percent silver

Nickels

* Jefferson "Wartime" (1942 (partial)-1945) -- 35-percent silver

*UK*

Crowns

* Edward VII (1902) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1927–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937) -- 50-percent silver

Half Crowns

* Victoria (1837–1901) -- 92.5-percent silver
* Edward VII (1902–1910) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1911–1919) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1920–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937–1946) -- 50-percent silver

Florins (2 Shillings)

* Victoria (1849–1901) -- 92.5-percent silver
* Edward VII (1902–1910) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1911–1919) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1920–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937–1946) -- 50-percent silver

Shillings

* Victoria (1838–1901) -- 92.5-percent silver
* Edward VII (1902–1910) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1911–1919) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1920–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937–1946) -- 50-percent silver

Six Pences

* Victoria (1837–1901) -- 92.5-percent silver
* Edward VII (1902–1910) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1911–1920) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1920–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937–1946) -- 50-percent silver

Three Pences

* Victoria (1838–1901) -- 92.5-percent silver
* Edward VII (1902–1910) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1911–1920) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1920–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937–1945) -- 50-percent silver

En los años 60 hay moneda australiana de 50% de plata


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Ene 2012)

Os dejo una pagina que esta muy bien sobre moneda venezolana. Si buscais teneis las leyes de las monedas, las tiradas y demas

Monedas de Venezuela / Numismatica Venezolana


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ene 2012)

Gracias por la info. Hace un tiempo tenía una tabla resumen en excel con los pesos en bruto y fino de algunas de esas monedas, su ley y su diámetro, en concreto las inglesas. Pero no la encuentro por ninguna parte...

En las coronas, florines y shillings hay que tener presente que los ingleses cambiaron la ley de .925 sterling a .500 en 1920, debido a la subida que tuvo la plata en esos años.


----------



## asqueado (1 Ene 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Hace tiempo que tenía ganas de abrir un hilo sobre este asunto por varios motivos. Como sabéis, hay infinidad de monedas acuñadas con leyes inferiores a 900 milésimas que solamente son apreciadas por los coleccionistas puesto que su aleación les impide ser consideradas como bullion. Las aleaciones más frecuentes son .800, .833, .625 y .500 milésimas
> 
> Pero...¿es ésto estrictamente cierto? En algunas webs foros y americanos se defiende la compra de este tipo de monedas "por sacas" alegando que su contenido en plata las haría idóneas para situaciones de hiperinflación. Lógicamente se refieren a monedas americanas fácilmente reconocibles, como los "Dimes".
> 
> ...



Efectivamente todo lo que comentas lo tienen los duros del mundo, y depende del pais, asi tienen la pureza de sus monedas. El libro de los duros del mundo te va especificando moneda por moneda sus caracteristicas, es muy interesante, a mi particularmente me esta ayudando mucho.
Con relacion a tu pregunta de que si la plata de las monedas pueden ser refinada con independencia de su proporcion, te digo que SI, eso es normal en la Joyeria, tanto si tenemos que aumentar la pureza, como si tenemos que bajarla, se puede poner tanto en plata fina o en plata de ley, segun le convenga a quien las funde. Este sistema se realiza tanto para oro como para plata.


----------



## mk73 (1 Ene 2012)

Crowns

* Edward VII (1902) -- 92.5-percent silver
* George V (1927–1936) -- 50-percent silver
* George VI (1937) -- 50-percent silver




Eldenegro mirate el World Coins porque no es cierta la información que das. Metistes un error.
En todas las coronas de Gran Bretaña, incluida la última de Jorge VI (año único 1937) la ley es de 925 mls.


----------



## Eldenegro (1 Ene 2012)

Lo miro cuando llegue a casa, pero creo recordar que en los años 20/30 cambiaron la ley a .500 (justo lo indicado por Ulises un poco mas arriba)


----------



## mk73 (1 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Lo miro cuando llegue a casa, pero creo recordar que en los años 20/30 cambiaron la ley a .500 (justo lo indicado por Ulises un poco mas arriba)




Mirátelo, sí. Porque yo tengo 2 catálagos del World Coins y en los dos aparece lo mismo. Todas las coronas de Gran Bretaña , ley de 925 mls.
En los años veinte pasarón a ley de 500 mls pero para las piezas más pequeñas de plata, NO para las coronas.


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Ene 2012)

Viendo la lista me surge la duda de si estamos considerando también cualquier tipo de moneda histórica poco valorada numismáticamente ó este hilo es sólo para plata de menos de 900 milésimas. ¿un poco de cada?

Por otro lado, a modo de anécdota y viendo algunas leyes de las monedas, pongo la equivalencia en kilates:
958 mls. --> 23 k (plata britannia)
916 mls. --> 22 k (oro soberanos)
833 mls. --> 20 k
750 mls. --> 18 k (oro 1ª ley joyería)
625 mls. --> 15 k
500 mls. --> 12 k


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ene 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> Mirátelo, sí. Porque yo tengo 2 catálagos del World Coins y en los dos aparece lo mismo. Todas las coronas de Gran Bretaña , ley de 925 mls.
> En los años veinte pasarón a ley de 500 mls pero para las piezas más pequeñas de plata, NO para las coronas.





Echadle un vistazo a esta página para salir de dudas.

Silver Spot Price & Melt Values for Silver Bars, Silver Coins and Silver Rounds

En 1972 se volvieron a acuñar crowns, pero conmemorativas (Yo tengo 2) en las que se volvió a usar plata sterling .925, con un valor facial de 25 pences. De esto creo que ya hemos hablado en el foro. Las siguen acuñando incluso cecas privadas como la pob joy mint para todos los paraísos fiscales ::de la commonwealth. 

Hay que tener mucho cuidado porque las proof llevan 28,8 gramos de ley .925 pero las "uncirculated" no son ni siquiera de aleación. En el Krause wordl coins se ve perfectamente la diferencia entre unas y otras. Las proof suelen llevar el mismo número pero con una letra "a" minúscula.

Hace unos años se cambió el valor facial a 5 libras, pero manteniendo el formato de las monedas.


----------



## mk73 (1 Ene 2012)

Pues en los dos catálogos que tengo aparece para todas las coronas ley de 925 mls, tanto para las normales como para las terminadas en prueba. No entiendo nada.
Yo tengo piezas inglesas nuevas o en EBC de los valores pequeños (media corona, dos chelines, un chelín...), y solamente el color o brillo se nota una diferencia con las coronas.

Sigo pensando que 925 mls.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ene 2012)

En esta "compro-oro" te compran todas las monedas de plata que tengas. Tan sólo tienes que poner el peso y su aleación. Pero fíjate a la izquierda cómo te explica que las monedas inglesas han modificado su aleación a partir de 1920:

Lois Jewellery - Scrap Gold Buyers Birmingham

Prior to 1920, British silver coins contained high purity, 92.5% (Sterling) silver. 
From 1920 to 1946, British silver coins contained 50% silver. 
From 1947 to 1971, British coins contained no silver.
From 1971-on, British decimal coins were issued and contained no silver


----------



## motoendurero (1 Ene 2012)

pues yo me decanto por las bullion internacional. Máximo 10 tipos(mapples,pandas...etc)

si ya de por sí estoy mareado con los años y las tiradas de cada una de ellas, ni que pensar de esas monedas compuestos por quien sabe qué.


mucho lio...sinceramente.


----------



## Hastur (1 Ene 2012)

La corona de 1935 (una de mis monedas favoritas aun siendo comun) es .500 pero existen piezas en good silver .925 tambien catalogadas. Tambien tengo la del 37 y es .500


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Ene 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Bueno, os sigo nombrando monedas interesantes a tener en cuenta:
> 
> *USA*
> 
> ...



Yo colecciono de éstas, sin especial criterio. Es muy poco frecuente que el personaje facial de una moneda sea un hombre de provecho y no un canalla coronado o electo. Como en el caso de Franklin, que era impresor, inventor, científico...

La campana del reverso también tiene mucho encanto.


----------



## mk73 (2 Ene 2012)

pues una errata más en el catalogo pues indican de 925 mls... me cachis!


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo colecciono de éstas, sin especial criterio. Es muy poco frecuente que el personaje facial de una moneda sea un hombre de provecho y no un canalla coronado o electo. Como en el caso de Franklin, que era impresor, inventor, científico...
> 
> La campana del reverso también tiene mucho encanto.




De esas no tengo ninguna, pero hace tiempo compré esta round preciosa con la campana que sale más cara que una moneda bullion normalita:


----------



## vigocelta (2 Ene 2012)

Buenas una consulta la plata que no es pura, se puede vender para uso industrial???


----------



## ARGENTUM333 (2 Ene 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Hace tiempo que tenía ganas de abrir un hilo sobre este asunto por varios motivos. Como sabéis, hay infinidad de monedas acuñadas con leyes inferiores a 900 milésimas que solamente son apreciadas por los coleccionistas puesto que su aleación les impide ser consideradas como bullion. Las aleaciones más frecuentes son .800, .833, .625 y .500 milésimas
> 
> Pero...¿es ésto estrictamente cierto? En algunas webs foros y americanos se defiende la compra de este tipo de monedas "por sacas" alegando que su contenido en plata las haría idóneas para situaciones de hiperinflación. Lógicamente se refieren a monedas americanas fácilmente reconocibles, como los "Dimes".
> 
> ...



Y ya que hablamos de la junk silver como forma barata de comprar plata, ¿alguien sabe algo del proceso de refinamiento? Es decir, ¿cómo se convierten esas monedas de entre un 70% y 90% en lingotes de plata de .999 si llegara el caso? ¿Es caro el proceso? ¿Se puede hacer en España?


----------



## asqueado (2 Ene 2012)

ARGENTUM333 dijo:


> Y ya que hablamos de la junk silver como forma barata de comprar plata, ¿alguien sabe algo del proceso de refinamiento? Es decir, ¿cómo se convierten esas monedas de entre un 70% y 90% en lingotes de plata de .999 si llegara el caso? ¿Es caro el proceso? ¿Se puede hacer en España?



No importa las milesimas que tenga la plata para refinarla, aqui en mi ciudad, se hace con asiduidad, en el tema de la joyeria, generalmente te dan granalla que es mejor que lingote por si tienes que hacer algunas pequeñas fundiciones del metal, pero no creo que exista problemas si lo quieres en lingotes, aqui te dejo un enlace de una empresa que es formal, hace recuperaciones de los cepillos, gamuzas, etc. de los talleres y fabricas de joyeria, como igualmente te afinan el metal que lleves, asi como de cualquier otra fundicion, son especialistas en ello.

Recuperaciones Y Afinajes Avenir

ponte en contacto con ellos y pregunta lo que te pueda interesar


----------



## asqueado (2 Ene 2012)

vigocelta dijo:


> Buenas una consulta la plata que no es pura, se puede vender para uso industrial???



Naturalmente que se puede vender, luego esta a quien y como te la pagan, generalmente se aprovechan, para luego ellos afinarla y hacer negocio con ella.


----------



## vigocelta (2 Ene 2012)

Buenas, es que yo invierto en karlitos y lo que me tiene mosca es que hay gente que me dice que es mejor comprar onzas puras porque si hay escasez de plata en el futuro, por el uso industrial que tiene se va a pagar mejor que si es plata de pureza menor, no se si tiene mucho sentido lo que me dicen???
saludos


----------



## asqueado (2 Ene 2012)

vigocelta dijo:


> Buenas, es que yo invierto en karlitos y lo que me tiene mosca es que hay gente que me dice que es mejor comprar onzas puras porque si hay escasez de plata en el futuro, por el uso industrial que tiene se va a pagar mejor que si es plata de pureza menor, no se si tiene mucho sentido lo que me dicen???
> saludos



Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, yo prefiero a las monedas de 12 euros, porque tienen doble seguro, uno el facial que puedes ir cuando quieras a que te de el banco ese importe y el otro el metal que tiene que es plata de ley, de la que generalmente se usa en la joyeria, y si la plata sube bastante, te puedes beneficiar mucho mas de ello, cualquier articulo o moneda que tenga un kilataje bajo se puede afinar, no existe ningun problema. Tambien tengo monedas bullion de coleccion e inversion, pero tened en cuenta que las inversiones de la plata se hace a largo plazo, no para comprar una moneda y a la semana siguiente o mes venderla, debido a su volatibilidad algunos se asustan:XX: , hablo siempre del metal fisico naturalmente.


----------



## mk73 (4 Ene 2012)

este hilo que abrió ulisses es muy interesante. Se podrian comentar algunas piezas de plata baja, muy conocidas a nivel numismático o internacional.
Por ejs, en Canada están los dolares de plata que se acuñaban con ley 800 mls. O en europa estarian las piezas de 1 y 2 gulden y medio de ley 720 mls.


----------



## asqueado (4 Ene 2012)

Voy a relacionar por etapas la pureza de las monedas que los diferentes paises acuñaron en distintas epocas y años los denominados "duros", a continuacion expongo por oden alfabetico la ley que tienen las mismas, para los que le puedan interesar

Afghanistan, ley 0,925
Alemania ley 0,500 y 0,625
Angola ley 0,720
Anguilla ley 1000
Antillas Holandesas ley 0,720 y 0,925
Arabia Saudita ley 0,917
Argelia ley 0.750
Argentina ley 0,900
Ascension ley 0,925
Australia ley 0,925
Austria ley 0,640-0,800-0,835 y 0,900
Bahamas ley 0,800 y 0,925
Bahrain ley 0,800
Barbados ley 0,500 y 0,925
Belgica ley 0,680-0,835 y 0,900
Belice ley 0,925
Bermudas ley 0,500 y 0,925
Bhutan ley 0,500 y 0,925
Bolivia ley 0,900 y 0,925
Brasil ley 0,900 y 0,917
Bremen 0,900 y 0,986


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ene 2012)

Aunque esto no es junk silver, cuando las monedas .925 tienen un grado de conservación que no las hace atractivas para el coleccionismo, bien pueden hacer las veces de bullion "scrap".







Os dejo un ejemplo de la tabla (en este caso de moneda inglesa) que uso a veces cuando me doy un paseo por ebay. 

Hoy la onza estaba a 22,61 euros, es decir, a 0,727009646 el gramo de plata.


----------



## asqueado (5 Ene 2012)

continuacion

Brunei Ley 0,925
Bulgaria ley 0,500 y 0,900
Camboya ley 0.925
Canada ley 0,500-0,800 y 0,925
Corea ley 0,900
Costa Rica ley 0,500-0,925 y 1000
Cuba ley 0,900 y 0,999
Checoslovaquia ley 0,500 y 0,700
Chile ley 0,700-0,900-0,949 y 1000
Chipre ley 0,925
Dinamarca ley 0,800 y 0,925
Ecuador ley 0,720 y 0,900
Egipto ley 0,720-0,833 y 0,900
El Salvador ley 0,900
Emiratos Arabes ley 0,835-0,925 y 1000
Eslovaquia ley 0,500 y 0,700
España ley 0,800 y 0,900
Estados Unidos ley 0,900
Etiopia ley 0,835-0,925 y 0,999
Fiji ley 0,500 y 0,925
Filipinas ley 0,500-0,800 y 0,900
Finlandia ley 0,500 y 0,875
Francia ley 0,680 y 0,900
Gambia ley 0,500-0,900 y 0,925
Gibraltar ley 0,500 y 0,925
Gran Bretaña ley 0,500 y 0,925


.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (5 Ene 2012)

En Francia, la inmensa mayoria de la gente que invierte en plata lo hace con junk silver y es lo que hago yo. Las onzas no me (nos) gustan ya que son demasiadas caras.
La moneda preferida de los franceses son las 50 francos Hercules (con una prima actual de 15-20% en e bay : es una locura y no compro a estos precios actualmente), los 10 francos y los 5 Francos semeuse. Pero también hay los duros (5 francos) y los 2 y 1 francos + los 20 y 10 francos Turin que son menos interesantes ya que tienen una pureza inferior (aquí interviene el problema del peso de la moneda).

Sin embargo, los comerciantes intentan vender los cachivaches de "onza pura" y hay gente que compra, pero mucho menos que en España, creo.

El avantaje de la 50 Francos Hercule o de la 10 y 5 francos, es que todo el mundo conoce estas monedas que circulaban hasta el final de los años 1970. Las onzas, nadie.

Hay que decir que el mercado me parece un poco mejor organizado y que los comerciantes confunden menos el valor numismatico con la antigüedad de la moneda... Los precios venta y compra se organizan más bien como el Andorrano Lista de precios que desgradaciamente está lejos de la ciudad dónde vivo.

Aquí teneís una lista de las monedas que se compran y venden con mucha facilidad en Francia, y creo con más facilidad que las onzas : Cours de l'argent d'investissement - Joubert Change - Rue Vivienne Paris . 
Si vais en París, aconsejo ir a visitar las tiendas de la rue Vivienne y alrededor - para comparar con los equivalentes en Madrid por ejemplo.

Precision : hay que decir que no hay IVA para el oro y la plata salvo para la plata pura que está considerada como producto industrial. Pero en caso de venta, el residente francés tiene que pagar 8% en "impustos de metales preciosos" de la venta, sea por el oro como por la plata. 

El caso de la plata, se encuentra igualmente en el oro : no compramos onzas sino verdaderas monedas - la preferida está el Napoleón 20 Francos : Cours de l'or - Nos prix de vente d'or, acheter de l'or en ligne ou en agence - Joubert Change - Rue Vivienne Paris


----------



## mk73 (5 Ene 2012)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> En Francia, la inmensa mayoria de la gente que invierte en plata lo hace con junk silver y es lo que hago yo. Las onzas no me (nos) gustan ya que son demasiadas caras.
> 
> esto que cuentas no es cierto, No sé de dónde sacas eso. Yo vivo en Francia desde hace unos cuantos años y las onzas gustan tanto o más que en España.
> Si compran monedas de 50 francos ó 10 ó las de Turin pues simplemente porque son de su país pero sólo eso. Son conocidas, pero te aseguro que se tiran igual a las onzas de otros paises.
> ...


----------



## asqueado (6 Ene 2012)

continuacion

Grecia ley 0,650-0,835 y 0,900
Guatemala ley 0,900
Guernsey ley 0,925
Guinea Ecuatorial ley 0,999
Haiti ley 0,25 y 1000
Hungria ley 0,500-0,640-0,750-0,835 y 0,900
India ley 0,500 y0,800
Indochina ley 0,900
Indonesia ley 0,500 y 0,999
Iran ley 0,999
Irak ley 0,900
Irlanda ley 0,833
Isla de Man ley 0,925
Islandia ley 0,925
Islas Cayman ley 0,500 y 0,925
Islas Cook ley 0,500 y 0,925
Islas Salomon ley 0,925
Islas Tokelau ley 0,25
Israel ley 0,500 y 0,900
Italia ley 0,600-0,800-0,835 y 0,900
Jamaica ley 0,500 y 0,925
Japon ley 0,900


----------



## Oncle Picsou (6 Ene 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> esto que cuentas no es cierto, No sé de dónde sacas eso. Yo vivo en Francia desde hace unos cuantos años y las onzas gustan tanto o más que en España.
> Si compran monedas de 50 francos ó 10 ó las de Turin pues simplemente porque son de su país pero sólo eso. Son conocidas, pero te aseguro que se tiran igual a las onzas de otros paises.



argent | eBay

Argent = plata en francés. Es la lista de la monedas de plata en venta en e bay. Que los lectores se hagan una idea : a veces ni siquiera una onza aparece en la página...




mk73 dijo:


> nadie conoce las onzas en Francia??????? esto será un chiste eh????



Bueno tienes razón, he exagerado : vamos a decir que en Francia como en España, 1% de la población sabe lo que es una onza de plata. Puedes intentar sondear a la gente preguntándoles que es una onza de plata, creo que no tendrás muchas respuestas pertinentes. Por el caso de Francia, estoy seguro de lo que digo.
Por lo contrario las monedas verdaderas tipo 50, 10 o 5 francos o las de Franco aquí, todo el mundo que vivía en sus epocas las han visto circular : eso hace una gran diferencia en el porcentage : vamos a decir que 50% de la población francesa sabe lo que es una moneda de 50 francos de tipo Hercules.




mk73 dijo:


> lo que indicas de tiendas es la zona de la Bourse parisina. Muy bonito aquello y mucha tienda de moneditas y lingotes pero sólo para mirar porque los precios son carisimossss. No interesa para nada comprar ahi, y te lo digo porque he ido más de una vez ahi y conozco las tiendas.



En esto estoy bastante de acuerdo, pero conozco una tienda que hace buen precios - y no es la tienda que te he puesto en link en mi primero mensage de este hilo, mejor ver lo que te proponen Rue Richelieu que Rue Vivienne...
Pero en la ciudad española en la que vivo, es más o menos lo mismo : unas tiendas carísimas que venden junk silver al precio del numismático para una que vale la pena y en la que suelo comprar.

El otro problema de las onzas es que son muy fragiles y hay que comprar algo de plastico para protegerlas, y eso hace todavía subir el precio de la inversión. Con la monedas "junk", no me preocupo de las rayaduras y me facilito la vida en cuanto se trata de ordenarla.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (6 Ene 2012)

Si eso puede ayudar a alguien, aquí esta mi lista de monedas : lo siento, está en francés pero creo que no sea difícil entender.

No sé cómo saldra la lista, lo siento si no sale bien...

Aparecen en cada linea : 
fecha - país - nombre de la moneda - peso total - ley - peso plata pura



1741-2000 Autriche	Thaler	28.0668	83.1	23.3890 
1795-1927 France XIX + Union Latine 5 Francs	25	90	22.5
1795-1927 France XIX + Union Latine 2 Francs	10	83.5	8.35
1795-1927 France XIX + Union Latine 1 francs	5	83.5	4.175
1795-1927 France XIX + Union Latine 0.50 f	2.5	83.5	2.0875
1795-1927 France XIX + Union Latine 0.20 f	1	83.5	0.835
1816-1920	GB	Shilling 5.7	92.5	5.2725
1818-1920	GB	Crown 28.3	92.5	26.1775
1845-1920	GB	3Pence 1.4	92.5	1.295
1850-1928	Suisse	5 Francs 25	90	22.5
1850-1857	Suisse	2 Francs 10	90	9
1858-1919	Canada	10 cents 2.33	92.5	2.16
1860 1863	Suisse	2 Francs 10	80	8
1850-1857	Suisse	1Franc+50ct	5	90	4.5
1860 1861	Suisse	1 Franc 5	80	4
1870-1919	Canada	50 Cents 11.62	92.5	10.75
1874-1967	Suisse	2 Francs 10	83.5	8.35
1874-1967	Suisse	1Franc+50ct	5	83.5	4.175
1875-1913	Allemagne 5 Mark 27.78	90	25
1878-1935	USA	1 Dollar 26.73	90	24.057
1887-1890	GB	DoubleFlorin	22.6	92.5	20.905
1908-1919	Canada	25 Cents 5.83	92.5	5.39
1916-1964	USA	Dime 2.5	90	2.25
1916-1964	USA	Half Dollar	12.5	90	11.25
1916-1964	USA	Quarter 6.25	90	5.625
1920-1941	GB	3Pence 1.4	50	0.7
1920-1947	GB	Crown 28.3	50	14.15
1920-1966	Canada	25 Cents 5.83	80	3.39
1920-1967	Canada	50 Cents 11.62	80	9.3
1920-1967	Canada	10 Cents 2.33	80	1.86
1922-1945	Pays-Bas	1 Gulden 10	72	7.2
1926-1945	Pays-Bas	25 Cents 3.58	64	2.29
1926-1945	Pays-Bas	10 Cents 1.4	64	0.9
1929-1939 France 20 francs 20 68 13.6 
1929-1939 France 10 francs 10 68 6.8 
1929-1943	Pays-Bas	2.5 Gulden	25	72	18
193119679	Suisse	5 Francs	15	83.5	12.525
1932-1939	Pologne	5Zlotych	22	75	16.5
1933-1939	Allemagne 2Reichsmark	8	62.5	5
1933-1939	Allemagne 5Reichsmark	13.88	90	12.49
1935-1967	Canada	Silver Dolar	23.33	80	18.66
1948-1954	Belgique	100F Dynast	18	83.5	15.03
1948-1954	Belgique	50F Mercur	12.5	83.5	10.44
1949-1955	Belgique	20F Mercur	8	83.5	6.68
1951-1974	Allemagne 5 Mark 11.2	62.5	7
1954-1967	Pays-Bas	1 Gulden 6.5	72	4.68
1955-1957	Suisse	50 Francs	11.29 
1957-1973	Autriche	10 Schiling	7.5	64	4.8
1958-1985	Italie	500 Lires 11	83.5	6.68
1959-1978	Autriche	50 Schiling	20	90	18
1960-1969 France 5 Francs 12 83.5 10.02
1960-1968	Autriche	5 Schilling	5.2	64	3.33
1964-1973 France 10 Francs 25 90 22.5
1965-1970	USA	Half Dollar 11.5	40	4.6
1966-1970	Espagne	100 Pesetas 19	80	15.2
1967-1968	Canada	25 Cents 5.83	50	2.92
1968 Canada	10 Cents 2.33	50	1.17
19711976*	USA	Dollar 24.56	40	9.824
1974-1980 France 50 Francs 30 90 27
1976-? Belgique	250 F Bau 25	83.5	22.88
1977-1979 Mexique	100 pesos 27.7	72	20
1982-1991 Pays-Bas 50 Gulden 25	92,5	23.125
1982-1997 France	100 francs 15	90	12.5
1991- Suisse	20 Francs 20	83.5	16.70
1994- Espagne	2000pt12e etc 18	92.5	16.65

Aconsejo los links siguientes :
Lista de las monedas de la Unión Latina ( Unión Monetaria Latina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) : Latin Monetary Union
Guía de los Duros del mundo :
Guia de Duros del Mundo 1800-1950 [3ª Edición].pdf - 4shared.com - uso compartido de documentos - descargar


----------



## Oncle Picsou (6 Ene 2012)

Precisión : antes de 1866 (de la Unión latina) - creo - me parecen que los 2 francos, 1 franco, 0.5 y 0.2 francos tienen una pureza de 90%, pero no estoy seguro, y además estas monedas son bastante raras e interesan más al numismátismo.


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2012)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> Con la monedas "junk", no me preocupo de las rayaduras y me facilito la vida en cuanto se trata de ordenarla



Sí. Esa es una de las ventajas de este tipo de monedas. Hace unos días me comentaron que algún numismático de Madrid ofrecía las 100 pts de Franco y los duros de plata muy machacados (sin estrellas visibles) por debajo del spot.


----------



## asqueado (7 Ene 2012)

continuacion

Jersey ley 0,925
Jordania ley 0,925 y 1000
Laos ley 0,925
Lesotho ley 0,835-0,900 y 0,925
Libano ley 0,500
Liberia ley 0,900
Liechtenstein ley 0,900
Lituania ley 0,750
Luxemburgo ley 0,750-0,835 y 0,900
Macao ley 0,650-0,720 y 0,925
Madagascar ley 0,925
Malawi ley 0,925
Malasia ley 0,925
Maldivas Islas ley 0,500 y 0,925
Mali ley 0,900
Malta Isla 0,987 y 0,925
Marruecos ley 0,680-0,720-0,900 y 0,925
Mauricio ley 0,500 y 0,916
Mexico ley 0,100-0,300-0,500-0,595-0,720-0,800-0,900 y 0,903
Mombasa ley 0,917
Monaco ley 0,900
Mongolia ley 0,900 y 0,925
Montenegro ley 0,900
Mozambique ley 0,680-0,720 y 0,835
Nicaragua ley 0,900 y 0,925
Noruega ley 0,625 y 0,900
Nueva Zelanda ley 0,500 y 0,925


----------



## elrasillas (8 Ene 2012)

Oncle Picsou dijo:


> Si eso puede ayudar a alguien, aquí esta mi lista de monedas : lo siento, está en francés pero creo que no sea difícil entender.
> 
> No sé cómo saldra la lista, lo siento si no sale bien...
> 
> ...



Gracias por la lista, realmente lo que yo buscaba.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (8 Ene 2012)

Ahora voy a intentar una traducción del inglés al español de partes del articulo "Junk Silver" de Junk silver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
No es un ejercicio fácil sino agradable para mí, así que perdonad los errores. Gracias.


"Junk silver" es una palabra coloquial utilizada en los EE-UU, Reino Unido, Canadá y Australia para todo tipo de moneda de plata que está en condición aceptable y no tiene ni valor numismático ni valor coleccionable encima del valor de la plata que contiene. Estas monedas están famosas entre la gente que busca una inversión en plata, particularmente para pequeñas sumas. La palabra “junk” refiere sólo al valor numismático de la moneda y no al estado de estas monedas: “junk silver” (plata de basura o de quincalla, ya que es difícil traducir esta palabra) no es necesariamente “scrap silver” (plata de chatarra).

(…)

Popularidad.

La monedas “junk” pueden ser un atractivo método de inversión en plata para varias razones :

Primas bajas.
Las monedas pueden a menudo estar compradas para una prima pequeña o sin prima encima del precio “spot” de la plata, particularmente durante estabilidad económica.

Curso legal (eso no vale para España, quizás con la excepción de la 12 euro de la BdE que es Junk Silver).
Las monedas mantengan su curso legal y su valor facial sin tener en cuenta el precio de la plata.

Reconocimiento.
Las monedas están familiares y tienen la tendencia de tener su valor menos discutido que los círculos o los lingotes de plata.

Divisibilidad
Las monedas pueden ser vendidas o cambiadas en pequeñas sumas. Por lo contrario, la plata pura es raramente más pequeña que una onza, mientras que el valor de esos “bulliones” está altamente valorizado incluso para pequeñas cantidades, así como las monedas de tipo “American Eagle”.

Para estas razones, la plata “junk” es popular entre sobrevivencialistas. En caso de crisis o de desastre durante los cuales la moneda tradicional se derrumba, se piensa que las monedas de plata podrían proveer una alternativa viable, temporalmente o por tiempo indefinido, mientras que las divisas fiat, que no están soportadas por metales preciosos u otros productos, no tienen valor inherente y pueden llegar a la inflación o incluso a la hiperinflación, semejante a la de la Republica alemana de Weimar y, más recientemente, a la de Zimbabwe . Los defensores de la plata “junk” y de otros metales preciosos adhieren al principio que, mientras las monedas fiat han sufrido históricamente de la hiperinflación, los metales preciosos siempre han tenido un valor inherente y pueden actuar como medio de intercambio financiero cuando las monedas fiat esten obsoletas.


----------



## asqueado (8 Ene 2012)

Y con esta ultima relacion de paises, finalizo la pureza en sus monedas

Oman ley 0,925
Paises Bajos-Holanda ley 0,720 y 0,945
Pakistan ley 0,925
Panama ley 0,900 y 0,925
Papua Nueva Guinea ley 0,900
Paraguay ley 0,900 y 1000
Peru ley 0,500-0,800 y 0,900
Polonia ley 0,625-0,750 y 0,900
Portugal ley 0,650-0,680-0,800-0,835 y 0,917
Republica Dominicana ley 0,650-0,900 y 0,925
Rhodesia del Sur ley 0,500-0,750-0,835 y 0,925
Seychelles ley 0,500 y 0,925
Sierra Leona ley 0,925
Singapur ley 0,500 y 0,900
Somalia lia 0,925
Sudafrica ley 0,500 y 0,800
Suecia ley 0,400-0,750-0,800-0,830 y 0,925
Suiza ley 0,835 y 0,900
Thqailandia ley 0,400-0,500-0,750-0,900 y 0,925
Togo ley 0,925
Tunez ley 0,680 y 0,925
Uganda ley 1000
U.R.S.S. ley 0,868 y 0,900
Uruguay ley 0,900
Venezuela ley 0,900 y 0,925
Yemen ley 0,925
Yugoslavia 0,750 y 0,925
Zaire 0,925

.


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (10 Ene 2012)

Hola chicos, quería saber a qué precio sobre o bajo spot suelen cotizarse estas monedas en paises civilizados, ya que en el nuestro aunque a veces se pueden comprar a precios interesantes a la hora de venderlas los precios son muy bajos. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellas? Los paquillos no valen, os gustan demasiado jajaja. Saludos.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (10 Ene 2012)

Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Hola chicos, quería saber a qué precio sobre o bajo spot suelen cotizarse estas monedas en paises civilizados, ya que en el nuestro aunque a veces se pueden comprar a precios interesantes a la hora de venderlas los precios son muy bajos. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellas? Los paquillos no valen, os gustan demasiado jajaja. Saludos.



- Conozco una tienda en París, Rue Richelieu, que practica (o practicaba) para la monedas del siglo XIX (duros) los precios siguientes :
yo compro : spot + 10%
yo vendo : spot - 10% (añadir 8% de impuestos sobre los metales preciosos del precio a -10%, sea más o menos -17%).

- En mi ciudad española, compro a spot -3% y he podido vender un poco a particulares a spot 0% y a este mismo vendedor profesional a spot -14% durante la subida de este verano (para comprar monedas de 12 euros).

Se encuentran precios razonables de compra en e bay. Pero hay que tener paciencia y comprar en el mundo entero :
Monedas y Billetes, billetes españoles y monedas antiguas en eBay.es
Precisión, por el momento, no he encontrado ningun problema para comprar de la mano a la mano, así que no practico la venta a distancia.


----------



## Gallina (31 Ene 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> este hilo que abrió ulisses es muy interesante. Se podrian comentar algunas piezas de plata baja, muy conocidas a nivel numismático o internacional.
> Por ejs, en Canada están los dolares de plata que se acuñaban con ley 800 mls. O en europa estarian las piezas de 1 y 2 gulden y medio de ley 720 mls.



Dólares canadienses también los hay con ley 500 mls. Tengo cuatro de los años ochenta (Edmonton, Mackenzie, parques nacionales) y según me informaron esa era su ley. Es una pena que por más vueltas que doy no encuentro mucha información sobre ellos, pero son unas monedas preciosas.
:cook:


----------



## Gallina (1 Feb 2012)

Ahí van los dólares: Ag 500 milésimas, 23,3276 gr peso total de la moneda, y 36 mm de diámetro. Las tiradas, si nos fiamos de ebay (es la referencia que tengo) es de 162873 unidades para el Moose de 1985, pero no encuentro dónde contrastar éste dato.
Disculpad la calidad, hice las fotos con el móvil.
:cook:


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Ahí van los dólares: Ag 500 milésimas, 23,3276 gr peso total de la moneda, y 36 mm de diámetro. Las tiradas, si nos fiamos de ebay (es la referencia que tengo) es de 162873 unidades para el Moose de 1985, pero no encuentro dónde contrastar éste dato.
> Disculpad la calidad, hice las fotos con el móvil.
> :cook:



Te voy a dar los datos segun el world coins de la 37 edicion del 2010
Para el Moose se acuño en 1985 con una tirada de 163.314 y de 733,354 en calidad Prof KM-143
Para la de la canoa se acuño en 1989 con una tirada de 99,774 y de 244,062 en calidad Prof KM-168
Para la del oso se acuño en 1980 con una tirada de 539,617 unidades, no hicieron en calidad prof. KM-128
Para la de la universidad se acuño en 1983 con una tirada de 159,450 y de 506,847 en calidad prof KM- 138
El resto de los datos son correctos de 0,500 con un peso de 23,3276 grs 0,3750 oz


----------



## Gallina (1 Feb 2012)

*


asqueado dijo:



Te voy a dar los datos segun el world coins de la 37 edicion del 2010

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


asqueado dijo:


> ¡Me apunto la bibliografía!
> :cook:


----------



## Ulisses (1 Feb 2012)

Por cierto, asqueado. Tengo un set de monedas como las de la foto, pero en plata .999. Fue una de mis mejores compras porque hace dos o tres años las crowns se conseguían al spot e incluso por debajo. Pues bien, en el Krause vienen equivocados los pesos y posiblemente la tirada. Las que yo tengo son de una onza y no de 28,28 gramos, que es el peso normal de las crowns británicas.


Digo ésto para advertiros que el Krause no es infalible y también tiene erratas....Sería imposible que un tocho como ese no las tuviese.


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Por cierto, asqueado. Tengo un set de monedas como las de la foto, pero en plata .999. Fue una de mis mejores compras porque hace dos o tres años las crowns se conseguían al spot e incluso por debajo. Pues bien, en el Krause vienen equivocados los pesos y posiblemente la tirada. Las que yo tengo son de una onza y no de 28,28 gramos, que es el peso normal de las crowns británicas.
> 
> 
> Digo ésto para advertiros que el Krause no es infalible y también tiene erratas....Sería imposible que un tocho como ese no las tuviese.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, nada es infalible en esta vida y pueden cometer errores y de bulto, pero como sabes van saliendo ediciones cada cierto tiempo que subsanan los mismos e incluso añaden monedas que antes no estaban.::
Mi edicion ultima es la nº 37 del 2010 años 1901-2000 y la 4º edicion del 2010 años 2001.2010.
No puedo ver en condiciones las figuras de las monedas, lo digo por si quieres que pueda comprobar las mismas a ver lo que viene


----------



## Ulisses (1 Feb 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, nada es infalible en esta vida y pueden cometer errores y de bulto, pero como sabes van saliendo ediciones cada cierto tiempo que subsanan los mismos e incluso añaden monedas que antes no estaban.::
> Mi edicion ultima es la nº 37 del 2010 años 1901-2000 y la 4º edicion del 2010 años 2001.2010.
> No puedo ver en condiciones las figuras de las monedas, lo digo por si quieres que pueda comprobar las mismas a ver lo que viene



Yo creo que tengo esa misma edición en PDF, asqueado. Pero ahora mismo no sé dónde...

Son cuatro monedas (crowns) del año 1989 de la Isla de Man

En ebay suele estar si lo buscas con estos términos:


1989 Isle of Man Mutiny on the Bounty 4 Coin Proof Set

En esta página se ve bien el estuche, pero es el de cupronikel

1989 Isle of Man Mutiny on the Bounty 4 Coin Proof S (10/13/2009)...

Edito: para poner una foto....reconozco que son las únicas monedas que he comprado "a capricho"

Bueno, vale....es mentira ::

échale un vistazo, aunque no sé si se apreciarán bien


----------



## asqueado (1 Feb 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Yo creo que tengo esa misma edición en PDF, asqueado. Pero ahora mismo no sé dónde...
> 
> Son cuatro monedas (crowns) del año 1989 de la Isla de Man
> 
> ...



El Krause dice para todas
28,28 grs, 0,925, tirada no costa, calidad prof
KM-240a arriba izquierda Figura pareja hombre y mujer
KM-241a arriba derecha HMS Bounty
KM-243a abajo izquierda Isla Pitcain
KM-242a abajo derecha Capitan Bligh

difiere segun certificado de las cuatro mones donde consta 999 y 1 onza:ouch:


----------



## Ulisses (1 Feb 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> El Krause dice para todas
> 28,28 grs, 0,925, tirada no costa, calidad prof
> KM-240a arriba izquierda Figura pareja hombre y mujer
> KM-241a arriba derecha HMS Bounty
> ...



Sí, eso es lo que yo había visto...y no encuentro ninguna información salvo la del certificado. Son unas monedas preciosas, mucho más elaboradas que otras proof. Tengo alguna de los años 70's cuando se volvieron a hacer las crowns en plata en el estuchito individual, pero no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Sí, eso es lo que yo había visto...y no encuentro ninguna información salvo la del certificado. Son unas monedas preciosas, mucho más elaboradas que otras proof. Tengo alguna de los años 70's cuando se volvieron a hacer las crowns en plata en el estuchito individual, pero no tienen nada que ver.



En mano tienen que resaltar mucho, la Isla de Man, emiten monedas muy bonitas, fijate la que tengo de mi avatar, de 1 crown de 1995 de 1 onza del Angel, emitieron luego en el 2010 otra pero con diferente grabado, cuando las tienes en las manos es una gozada, ambas las tengo, ya no las encuentras porque tienen tiradas muy pequeñas, cuando sale alguna en ebay sobrepasan bastante los 100 euros


----------



## Ulisses (2 Feb 2012)

1


asqueado dijo:


> En mano tienen que resaltar mucho, la Isla de Man, emiten monedas muy bonitas, fijate la que tengo de mi avatar, de 1 crown de 1995 de 1 onza del Angel, emitieron luego en el 2010 otra pero con diferente grabado, cuando las tienes en las manos es una gozada, ambas las tengo, ya no las encuentras porque tienen tiradas muy pequeñas, cuando sale alguna en ebay sobrepasan bastante los 100 euros



Hombre, yo...lo que se dice tenerlas en las manos, nunca. Jamás las he sacado de la cápsula. Si algo malo tienen estas monedas es precisamente eso, que no se pueden tocar. Tengo otro estuche del mismo estilo, de la Royal Mint con la primera emisión de crowns del año 1977 que se volvieron a hacer en plata .925. y ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## asqueado (2 Feb 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> 1
> 
> Hombre, yo...lo que se dice tenerlas en las manos, nunca. Jamás las he sacado de la cápsula. Si algo malo tienen estas monedas es precisamente eso, que no se pueden tocar. Tengo otro estuche del mismo estilo, de la Royal Mint con la primera emisión de crowns del año 1977 que se volvieron a hacer en plata .925. y ocurre lo mismo.



Con unos guantes de algodon finos blancos, puedes manosearlas todo lo que quieras, que no dejaras ninguna huella:rolleye:


----------



## Ulisses (5 Feb 2012)

He estado curioseando en ebay el fin de semana y, en efecto, todavía se pueden encontrar monedas de plata interesantes por debajo del spot. Quizás sería muy poco generoso llamarles junk silver y por sus características son una buena alternativa o complemento a la compra de bullion.

Aquí tenéis un enlace a una página de las monedas de 100 schilling de Austria:

Austrian 100 Schilling Coins Page III

Peso: 24 gramos
Diámetro: 36 mm
Pureza: .640
Contenido en plata pura: 15,32 gramos (casi media onza)

Sólo tienen un defecto: parece que en algunos casos se las hubiese diseñado alguien de la FNMT

En ebay, si ponéis esto en el buscador:

Oesterreich:100 Schilling:16 Stück.24 Gramm-15,4 g.Fein= 245 Gramm

os llevará a una oferta por 16 monedas sin necesidad de pujar. Pero se pueden encontrar incluso más baratas.

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Oesterreich-...00623468696?pt=Briefmarke&hash=item45fe8e1898


----------



## Eldenegro (6 Feb 2012)

Yo tengo una 50 schillings del año 1969 y creo que era en plata 0.900. 







KM 2906

Composition	Silver
Fineness	0.9
Weight	20 g 0.5787 oz ASW
Diameter	34 mm


----------



## FoSz2 (1 Oct 2012)

Subo este hilo.


----------



## Gusman (26 Feb 2022)

Up. Por si nos llega el momento de realizar pequeñas compras con metales.


----------



## Ulisses (29 Mar 2022)

Hace 10 años que abrí el hilo, ahí es na¡


----------



## Gusman (29 Mar 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Hace 10 años que abrí el hilo, ahí es na¡



Y ya no queda ni mierdaplata bajo spot. Quien lo iba a decir...


----------



## elias2 (29 Mar 2022)

El termino mierdaplata ha pasado a la historia, yo mismo he vendido plata de ley 65% al peso spot, aqui en el foro, por supuesto no se puede vender a ese precio en un comprooro....


----------



## Gusman (30 Mar 2022)

Que opinais de las monedas de pesetas de plata como reserva de valor o como forma de pago en posible mad max?


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Mar 2022)

elias2 dijo:


> El termino mierdaplata ha pasado a la historia, yo mismo he vendido plata de ley 65% al peso spot, aqui en el foro, por supuesto no se puede vender a ese precio en un comprooro....



Yo empece coleccionando las austriacas de 25/50 chelines, y hay bastante diferencia entre lo que pague y lo que cuestan ahora. Hoy por hoy, son de las compras que mas suerte he tenido, de querer venderlas, tienen un buen premium, y cierto tipo de coleccionista aprecia bastante que los chelines austriacos son intercambiables por euros a perpetuidad.

La moneda de 5 francos suizos (.835), comprada por lotes que promediaban £4-£5 x moneda, tambien se pueden vender por un buen beneficio.

Otra recomendable y relativamente barata, los 50c de Kennedy 1965-70, 0.400, de nuevo, lotes a £3 o menos por ejemplar, con bastantes monedas sueltas que en el presente no soltaria por menos de £6.50-£7.

Ya para acabar, menudencia africana (chelines, florines, medias-corona), Afrikaners tiende a ser .800 y las del Rey .500, las de 3p, 6p etc tmb serian buenas piezas para intercambio mad-maxiano fraccionario...de nuevo, haber comprado 60x 3p x £24, por ser una moneda facil de encontrar, pues tambien podria ser un buen dinerito en plan venta minorista.


----------



## Ederto (30 Mar 2022)

elias2 dijo:


> El termino mierdaplata ha pasado a la historia, yo mismo he vendido plata de ley 65% al peso spot, aqui en el foro, por supuesto no se puede vender a ese precio en un comprooro....



a peso spot???? me estás diciendo que has vendido una moneda con un 65% de plata al precio de spot por el peso total de la moneda??? hola??? eso no se llama estafar????


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> a peso spot???? me estás diciendo que has vendido una moneda con un 65% de plata al precio de spot por el peso total de la moneda??? hola??? eso no se llama estafar????



Retail, se llama retail. Una Britannia 2001, su spot price es £18.60, ahora, encuentra a alguien que te las de a eso.


----------



## Ederto (30 Mar 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Retail, se llama retail. Una Britannia 2001, su spot price es £18.60, ahora, encuentra a alguien que te las de a eso.



ah, vale. Si se llama retail me quedo más tranquilo.

si le pego un chicle a la moneda por abajo eso también puedo venderlo a precio spot de plata? por preguntar.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> ah, vale. Si se llama retail me quedo más tranquilo.
> 
> si le pego un chicle a la moneda por abajo eso también puedo venderlo a precio spot de plata? por preguntar.



Depende de la moneda. Algunas tienen mas valor numismático y atraen mayor premium (precio x encima de spot) que otras . En este hilo se habla de las mas chatarrosas.... .800, .900 ya estamos en territorrio "Coin silver", que es todo "junk", peeeero si tenemos un half-dollar de 1921 en buen estado, ese vale mucho mas que su peso, por ser menos común.


----------



## Ederto (30 Mar 2022)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Depende de la moneda. Algunas tienen mas valor numismático y atraen mayor premium (precio x encima de spot) que otras . En este hilo se habla de las mas chatarrosas.... .800, .900 ya estamos en territorrio "Coin silver", que es todo "junk", peeeero si tenemos un half-dollar de 1921 en buen estado, ese vale mucho mas que su peso, por ser menos común.



pero ahí estamos jugando con dos cosas, el valor de la plata que contiene y luego lo bonita o fea que es. La filatelia no me interesa.


----------



## crufel (30 Mar 2022)

Los plateros españoles no quieren monedas de menos de .800, ya que los costes de refinado no compensan. No compréis nada menor de eso que te lo puedes comer con patatas.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero ahí estamos jugando con dos cosas, el valor de la plata que contiene y luego lo bonita o fea que es. La filatelia no me interesa.



Claro, pero personalmente, juego con las 2 cosas. Hasta hace poco, el medio dolar era relativamente barato de conseguir, cascaos + lotes veias por menos de spot, pero, de nuevo, en lotes de colecciones, gente que no sabe mucho, gañanes varios, se te pueden colar ejemplos guapos que valen mas que el peso. Tipo el notas en el pub que me dio un chelin de 1887 x £5 y se creia que me habia timado. Si estas todo el rato pim pim pim se te presentan oportunidades como estas de vez en cuando.


----------



## elias2 (30 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> a peso spot???? me estás diciendo que has vendido una moneda con un 65% de plata al precio de spot por el peso total de la moneda??? hola??? eso no se llama estafar????



No hombre, quiero decir que si he vendido 5 kilos de monedas de ley 0.65, es decir 3 kilos 250 gramos de plata pura, pues me han pagado 3 kilos 250 gramos al spot, y eso ahora mismo es posible, cosa que hace 10 ańos no era.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Mar 2022)

elias2 dijo:


> No hombre, quiero decir que si he vendido 5 kilos de monedas de ley 0.65, es decir 3 kilos 250 gramos de plata pura, pues me han pagado 3 kilos 250 gramos al spot, y eso ahora mismo es posible, cosa que hace 10 ańos no era.



A cuando se vendía hace 10 años? A spot menos cuánto? Y con la palabra spot incluyes el iva verdad?


----------



## Ulisses (30 Mar 2022)

Creo recordar que hace diez años se vendían los pakillos y los duros de plata al spot menos un 3-5 %. Yo compraba lotes de "adolfillos" en ebay un poco más que al spot con gastos de envío incluídos (excepto los que llevan el pollo con la cruz gamada, que siempre se pagan mucho más caros) y son todos de plata .900. (Cada 80 monedas, 1 Kg de plata 0.999).









5 reichsmark 1934-1935 - Iglesia de la Guarnición de Potsdam, Alemania - Tercer Reich - Valor de moneda - uCoin.net


Valor - Alemania - Tercer Reich 5 reichsmark 1934-1935, 1.er aniversario del Tercer Reich, Iglesia de la Guarnición de Potsdam en el catálogo de monedas en uCoin.net - Catálogo Internacional de Monedas del Mundo.




es.ucoin.net


----------



## ELOS (30 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Que opinais de las monedas de pesetas de plata como reserva de valor o como forma de pago en posible mad max?



Pues por su menor valor sería ideal para comprar una barra de pan.
No veo soltar una de 1oz de plata fina por un mendrugo, aunque estaríamos hablando de mad max...


----------



## casaire (30 Mar 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Que opinais de las monedas de pesetas de plata como reserva de valor o como forma de pago en posible mad max?



Bueno.. Está bien antes de cuando la mierda llegue al ventilador.. "When the shit hits the fan" como dirían los anglosajones. Es decir , ANTES DEL MADMAX , ANTES DEL APOCALYPSIS ZOMBIE...... Una vez dentro del mad max lo que necesitarás no es plata ni oro si no un buen kalashnikov o en su defecto una Beretta 92 y mucha munición.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (30 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero ahí estamos jugando con dos cosas, el valor de la plata que contiene y luego lo bonita o fea que es. La filatelia no me interesa.



Con tres. Ahora estamos jugando con tres cosas:

- la plata que contiene
- lo bonita o fea que sea
- y ¿la filatelia? que nos has dejado claro que no te interesa.


----------



## Ederto (30 Mar 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Con tres. Ahora estamos jugando con tres cosas:
> 
> - la plata que contiene
> - lo bonita o fea que sea
> - y ¿la filatelia? que nos has dejado claro que no te interesa.



cuando hablo de la filatelia me refiero al valor de lo bonita o fea que sea la moneda, como pasaba con los sellos, que solo valían por eso.


----------



## elias2 (31 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> A cuando se vendía hace 10 años? A spot menos cuánto? Y con la palabra spot incluyes el iva verdad?



Hace diez ańos pienso que las monedas de ley 0.68 que vendi, 20 y 40 francos de plata Turin francesas eran simplemente invendibles, si acaso al Andorrano que las compraba a un 30% debajo de spot.
A no ser que fueras a Francia de propio claro, a venderlas a una tienda especializada, que entonces te pagan mejor pero te pegan un sablazo a impuestos que mejor ni lo pienses porque no compensa. 
Ahora mismo el Andorrano paga las monedas de plata de ley 0.900 (monedas 50 Francos de Hercules francesas) a 15,32 € , y el spot ronda los 19,5 € , pero los foreros las pagan a 22 €, que es por encima del spot.
Acerca del IVA, solo he comprado y vendido a particulares, ni pido ni doy factura.


----------



## Gusman (31 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero ahí estamos jugando con dos cosas, el valor de la plata que contiene y luego lo bonita o fea que es. La filatelia no me interesa.



Filatelia=sellos
moneda=numismática


----------



## Ederto (31 Mar 2022)

Si


Gusman dijo:


> Filatelia=sellos
> moneda=numismática



Si a la numismatica le quitas el valor del metal, te queda filatelia.

A eso me refería.


----------

